# Redone my aquascape



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

before








after


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice very good looing, I think a back row of tall bushy plants would make it look perfect! Personal opinion of course.


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

Thanks it's coming together slowly. hears an updated pic














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

